# Anyone at Chaucer?



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

I have first appointment egg-sharing at Chaucer on 26th Sept where Mr Davies has been my gaeno for 2 years outside the hospital. I would liketo know what to expect experiences anything really. Was going to use LWC but didnt like the way they talked to me i am 23 DF 40 and they were talking about statistics as if thats all they care about and the explained their high stats are due to combining the over years. I know Mr Davies and so i think thats where i should go. Id like to hear from anyone having tretment in Dec/jan thats when i can start i think.

Tam


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi tam

I have replied to you on the egg share thread.. I did my first egg share at the Chaucer in June... It was my second treatment with them. I am 24 and DH is 44 so not far off you!!   Anyway I can highly reccommend the Chaucer for egg share... Alison is incharge of all the donors.. and she is just fab. 

My consultant is also Mr Davis... My egg share cycle didnt go to plan as I am what the call a slow responded... But they really did try and make things right and I got 15 eggs! I donated 7 and kept 8. So I was over the moon. 

It the same as everywhere that do egg share you will have lots of blood tests... they take about 6 weeks to come back.... Then you are matched and away you go.. I have my first appointment in January, had bloods done in Feb and then started all the drugs at the end of May... One thing I will say is that the Chaucer can be very bizy, so dont be surprised it you have to wait until next year to start!

Good luck
Natalie xxxx


----------

